# Farbenfrage: Bergwerk-Grau und Reba-Grau



## ritzelschleifer (14. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich hab ein kleines (Luxus-)Problem.

Ich könnte gerade günstig eine Reba Gabel in Hellgrau kaufen:






Zuhause steht mein Bergwerk Mercury in dunkelgrau mit cobald-grauem (so nennt sich das hellgrau bei Bergwerk doch, oder?) decor: 





Dummerweise studiere ich gerade im Ausland und habe weder die Gabel noch das Rad ich vor mir. Nebeneinaderhalten geht dementsprechend auch nicht.

Ich wil jetzt keine Meinungen höre, ob und wie sich die Farben auf den Fotos ähnlich sehen, sondern hoffe, dass es vielleicht jemanden unter euch gibt, der die Kombi fährt oder zumindest schonmal live nebeneinander gesehen hat und mir den Verdacht bestätigen kann, dass die Gabel die gleiche Farbe hat wie das Dekor vom Rahmen...


Danke


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. Januar 2008)

das dunkelgrau nennt sich "anthrazit"
das hellgrau nennt sich "brilliantsilber" bei glanz oberflächenlackierung, oder "grimmsilber" bei matt lackierung.
RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Januar 2008)

also wenn es dir weiterhilft scah dir das bergwerk von [email protected] mal an der fährt eine recon in silber an dem gleichfarbigen Rahmen und der silber ton der reba/SID/Recon müsste doch der selbe sein oder irre ich da?! 
einfach mal schaun ich würd sagen das passt!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2008)

ich wollte einfach mal das bild zeigen


----------



## ritzelschleifer (20. Januar 2008)

scheint farblich zu passen, sieht aber alles in allem doch nich so toll aus die kombi...

sagmal, von der gabelfarbe abgesehen wirkt dein rad irgendwie augebockt... baut die gabel sehr hoch oder kommt das von dem komischen lenker?


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. Januar 2008)

die gabel kann niocht allzuhoch aufbaun ist glaub auch nur max. ne 100mm gabel. aber wenn du hinschaust siehste dasd da noch etliche spacer untwer dem Vorbau hängen und das der lenker und vorbau doch sehr wuchtig sind wird das wohl noch höher aussehn.die gabvel passt normal zur emfehlung von bergwerk.


----------

